# Fix for es file explorer, chainfire 3d, etc not mounting system rw



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

If anyone is having issues mounting /system writable, dalingrin pointed out that if you reflash cm7 through cwm es file explorer and other apps should be able to mount /system rewritable successfully. No wipe needed and no need to pay for root explorer. :grin3: http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/124691620040941568

Speculation: It seems like the initial install doesn't work fully with busybox. Trying to run mount (after running su) in terminal emulator show command not found but after reflashing through cwm it worked fine. That would seem to cause apps to not be able to remount /system correctly. I don't see how root explorer supposedly worked though. Who knows? Anyways, this works so it doesn't really matter. :tongue3:


----------

